# Waltham - "chronometro Victoria", 18k



## Texas (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello!

I am new to this forum and wonder if anyone could help me with the

following piece I have from my mother-in-law.

It was produced by the New England company of "Waltham" and is marked

"Waltham, Mass. Chronometro Victoria". It is stamped 18k.

The number on the movement is: 6 497 450. It is a very neatly decorated

piece with green stones where the numbers are placed.

I wonder whether anyone could help me with some more info on the watch

including rarity and maybe approx value of this piece...

Unfortuantely I have not quite figured out how to upload images on this website yet,

but if interested I can forward a series I took last weekend.

Many thanks and all the best,

Markus

My email: [email protected]


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Pocket watches aren't generally worth much, unfortunately. They're nice to look at, and use, but that's really about it.

The serial number indicates it was made in 1893/4- 1895. Possibly late 1894.

Size 16.

Jewels: 15-17.

Style: Hunter-case.

Adjusted: Yes.

If I did this right, 199 of these watches were made...I suppose that would make it fairly rare, but still, I'm not sure if it would be worth a huge amount of money.

That's all I could find out.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, the watch was made in 1894.

It is a movement 1888, grade "Royal" in 2nd finest quality, adjusted, 16-size, with 15 to 17 jewels (as shangas mentioned before), with a patent regulator, a breguet hairspring (overcoil), hunter movement (sidewinder), pendant set.

But of course, more than these 199 watches of this kind were made... Watches are made in several series, and your watch was in a series of 199 watches.

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Would love to see a pic if you can manage.


----------



## Texas (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the input so far guys.

Where can I learn more about posting images....?


----------



## Texas (Aug 30, 2008)

I am having trouble uploading images with imageshack...

Would anyone be willing to post for me?

Thanks,

Markus


----------

